# New line cook



## paul200299 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello I’ve been a. Line cook for like 3 months now . How do I know if I have what it takes to stay in this profession most ofmy coworkers say I’m really good and have potential even my managers but but how do I know if I will last I’ve seen ppl get burned out in my short time as a cook and don’t want that happening to me


----------



## TeddyWolf (Nov 15, 2020)

It's always a sign of a good chef to always wonder if he/ she is doing a good job. The only advice i can offer is to stay focused. You sound like you're doing reasonably well with accolades from co workers. As long as you don't lose your passion for cooking, you'll be fine. Most executive chefs will listen to you if you tell them you're feeling overwhelmed. Just believe in yourself and your dishes and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mischief (Dec 13, 2018)

Do you have a passion for the job? For the food you're cooking? Do you get to be creative? What do you enjoy about this job? Are there advancement opportunities available to you? Being a chef is a lifestyle as much as a job, and it's not for everyone. There are lots of things to consider but I think it mostly boils down to passion.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

If your best is good enough now you will only get better. People in the kitchen don't throw around complaints unless they are earned.....


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't worry about burnout- it's inevitable! That doesn't mean it's permanent but we all get it occasionally. As a guy that's been in the kitchen for 30 years and that did a lot of things wrong I'd say the absolute first thing is to live right and take care of yourself. The top component of that is to avoid binging on drugs and alcohol- that's a path to burnout. You think you're "letting off steam" but it's a positive feedback loop of stress that will distort your work/life balance.

Next, work is important and being a chef is an ego investment job but you have be have some boundaries. Your life has to be more than work. If you can't leave work at work ever then it's hard to find that silence and contemplation where inspiration is found. And if all you do is work then eventually something will happen to collapse that house of cards. It could be a divorce, a serious health problem or the death of a loved one. But some thunderbolt from the blue will teach you that working every minute is a waste of your time on Earth.

It sounds like you're young- take advantage of being young and bulletproof! Seek out novel experiences, listen more than you talk and try to keep a beginners mindset as you go along. It will work out just fine.


----------



## Chef Piya (Dec 13, 2020)

Look, in east side of the world (Asian) have a tradition of being helper almost a slave to enter in the culinary world, from there we learned, hurt, pain ,cry and develop our skills and character. it is not 3 months some even 3 years. Japanese kitchen in tradition you only clean Radish, wash & cook rice for those 1-2 years. and about Burn-out every chef has that experience but!! do you have what it takes to get back up? Do you feel like a day without being rush and perform your art in the kitchen? If you wish to be a chef, you will be hit real hard till you wish to give-up but most of the chefs today bounce back and became strong. Skills can be develop, knowledge can be learned, But Character and qualification only to build-up from within that's why Chef call it "Bones"


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

One other thing - sometimes your best friend is a milk crate in the walk in. Sit down, cool off, scream if you have to, get it out of your system and get back on the line. Ask me how I know -


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

Hahaha!!! I used to do that, especially when I was doing Garde Manger and shucked my 30th or 40th bad oyster in a row to plate a dozen, and the pressure was on... until one of our Sous Chefs walked in, wanting to know who kept getting stabbed in the walk-in, and that the wait staff was getting concerned...  He said the freezer was a lot better soundproofed, and farther from the front end. (And I thought no one knew!)

But yes, usually it's a safe place to let off steam... You'll get used to it eventually, and laugh. But until then, you have to find a "chill space" to "cool off"... Or stop for 10 seconds stretch, breathe, and repeat a couple times to break the "crazy train", center yourself and refocus, and you'll be fine. Do NOT unload, complain, or esoecially take it out on the front end help (ESPECIALLY during service) even IF it's something they did - the one time I did it it almost cost me my job. 

Otherwise, 3 months, getting compliments, you're probably in the right place! If you were screwing up, guaranteed you'd know by now!


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

L'uovo vulcanico said:


> Do NOT unload, complain, or esoecially take it out on the front end help (ESPECIALLY during service) even IF it's something they did - the one time I did it it almost cost me my job.


Agreed, it's a super old school way of life in the kitchens and honestly I don't know if that kind of stuff could even happen unnoticed nowadays. HR would be hauling your butt into the office in seconds.


----------



## BigD (Nov 19, 2020)

Don't think so far ahead. Keep your head in the game and work through until you're out of the weeds. Everyday start over again, take advantage of opportunities as they arrive, Blame no else for your mistakes. Never hold a grudge. Be open to accept new challenges! Have a great career.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

paul200299 said:


> Hello I've been a. Line cook for like 3 months now . How do I know if I have what it takes to stay in this profession most ofmy coworkers say I'm really good and have potential even my managers but but how do I know if I will last I've seen ppl get burned out in my short time as a cook and don't want that happening to me


The short answer is you don't know. I've known people who didn't figure out the answer to the question you're asking for 10 years or more. Some were successful, too.

Just take it one day at a time. There will be good days, bad days and everything in between. You will meet some very good people and some not so good people. Stay away from drugs. If you drink, keep it on a tight leash. Be smart with your money and always move upward. Come to terms with the fact that you will not have time for a romantic or social life beyond the liaisons you develop with others in this profession.

If you can keep all this straight and keep your wits about you, one day, you will wake up and realize you've been at it for 30 years. Hopefully, you'll have a successful career behind you and few good things to show for it. Then, you'll know for sure if this life was for you. ;-)

Cheers!


----------

